# My new toy



## AaronB (Nov 30, 2010)

Well here she be with the first log up there and ready to go. Getting ready to make my first cant...ever.






Here is me making the first cut, of course I had to stop for a photo op.





First cut done getting ready for the second cut.





Second cut done, getting ready for the third.





Last cut coming up.





First cant all done. Its by no means perfect I need to work on leveling things out a bit and need to work on getting that first cut square to the mill once rolled over.


----------



## AaronB (Nov 30, 2010)

*More pics*

Now was time to make some 2x6's (approxiamelty  ) I cut slabs out of the cant, I wasn't able to measure real well some of them are 1 1/2, some are 1 3/4, so they are not perfect. You will notice that those two are really fat, well that's because I needed to raise the slab up of the mill with some 2x4's or something to make another cut but I didn't want to mess with it, so I only needed 12 boards anyway, so I just left them thick.





close up of the 2x6ish's (hey it was my first time)





The boards were kind of wobbly when set up on edge and was afraid they would fall over being cut, so we clamped them together then ran the saw as far as we could, move the clamps behind the saw as we went along.

Here is what we used the 2x6's for, a little shed over my wood. Originally I was just stacking as you see it, with tin on top to keep the weather off a little. Now all that tin is on top of the shed but I don't have a picture of it covered and done.





Thanks for looking, can't wait to try out the Procut some more and get some of the issues I had with it worked out. Issues aren't the mills fault just need to get a system down on how to do the cuts and hold things secure, etc.

oh yeah, and thanks Jim Shockey for all the help and tips.


----------



## gemniii (Nov 30, 2010)

Looking GOOD!!


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (Nov 30, 2010)

Gittin by, on wits and backbone is what this "sport" is all about anyway...

I'm satisfied you'll get some use out of it. Good Luck


----------



## 820wards (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll bet you were smiling all the time. Nice job on your first milling with your new mill. 

jerry-


----------



## AaronB (Nov 30, 2010)

820wards said:


> I'll bet you were smiling all the time. Nice job on your first milling with your new mill.
> 
> jerry-



you better believe I was, cranking a handle instead of pushing the saw through the log was a joy, wasn't nearly as tired at the end of it.


----------



## BobL (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice work Aaron, thanks for posting the pics.



AaronB said:


> you better believe I was, cranking a handle instead of pushing the saw through the log was a joy, wasn't nearly as tired at the end of it.



My guess is the set up instructions say to level the mill.

BUT

I'm wondering, once you have the log on the mill, what about stoppering one end of the log with a piece of 4x2 and a couple of clamps, and then tipping the mill so you cut on a slope. With the saw and carriage weighing so much I'll be you won't need to worry about turning the crank.

Could be my next project, but with a bandsaw


----------



## qbilder (Nov 30, 2010)

BobL said:


> Could be my next project, but with a bandsaw



:dunno: Say it aint so!!!


----------



## devonhubb (Nov 30, 2010)

Hillbilly3995 said:


> Gittin by, on wits and backbone is what this "sport" is all about anyway...



If milling is a "sport", does that mean that we are "athletes".


----------



## smokinj (Nov 30, 2010)

Love It!


----------



## BobL (Nov 30, 2010)

devonhubb said:


> If milling is a "sport", does that mean that we are "athletes".



Amateurs?


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (Nov 30, 2010)

sawthletes


----------



## DRB (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice looking set up.

I like how you have built a log leveler into your design. Much better than leveling the log with shims and a peeve like I have to do on mine.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jim Shockey (Dec 10, 2010)

Have you got the roof on the lumber shelter yet. Jim


----------



## deeker (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks good Aron, now your screwed.

Or is addicted....whichever....continue with the pics and great work.

Kevin


----------



## jimdad07 (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice pics. Welcome to insanity of the best kind.


----------



## Old Blue (Dec 11, 2010)

*Great job Aaron*

I'm green with envy! What saw do you have mounted up? And what kind of wood is that?

Thats a great idea for the log leveler.

Old Blue


----------



## AaronB (Dec 12, 2010)

Jim Shockey said:


> Have you got the roof on the lumber shelter yet. Jim



We got the roof on late that night but it was to dark to take pictures, I was just back down there but it got dark again before I remembered to try and take a pic, so it will have to wait until next time. That last bay where there is not wood is where I parked the Procut for now, just to keep it out of the weather a little.



Old Blue said:


> I'm green with envy! What saw do you have mounted up? And what kind of wood is that?
> 
> Thats a great idea for the log leveler.
> 
> Old Blue



Saw is a Stihl MS660, and the wood is Ash. I have some pics of the next tree I am going to do with the Procut I am going to post soon. Just have to get the tree cut up, its a duzie.


----------



## acguy (Dec 19, 2010)

*mill*

Impressive - Now I want one.... Thanks.

Is that your 066 in the mill?


----------



## MAD MAX (Dec 20, 2010)

deeker said:


> Looks good Aron, now your screwed.
> 
> Or is addicted....whichever....continue with the pics and great work.
> 
> Kevin



:agree2: Yup now you will never see TREES again you will only see "Lumber that hasnt been cut"


----------



## Andrew96 (Dec 21, 2010)

MAD MAX said:


> :agree2: Yup now you will never see TREES again you will only see "Lumber that hasnt been cut"



I call that suffering from " VMETIS " - Visualize Milling Every Tree I See. I can't stop.


----------



## JDCOMPACTMAN (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice Job. Enjoy


----------

